# FUCKING ANTS / Descending into the Desert need advice



## Kate Westcoast (Aug 29, 2014)

Okay first thing is my skin is fucking crawling. I've never seen or had this problem before sleeping outside anywhere else other then EVERYWHERE FROM SANTA BARBRA AND BEYOUNd (south) whats with the fucking ants? and how can i avoid setting up camp in areas that look like they are ant free until I'm nice and comfortable and theres ANTS EVERYWHERE.

so i've never camped in the desert before or cities in the desert i have some stupid questions.
sleeping in more populated towns do you still have to worry about creepy crawlies like huge spiders and snakes? tent?
creating shade on the side of the rode (as i'm cycling and get tired) are trees available? or should i buy an umbrella?
also during the day when taking breaks in the shade and maybe napping should i worry about venomous creepy crawlys? should i nap in my tent?
any wisdom or experiences gratefully appreciated


----------



## Boneless (Aug 30, 2014)

The general rule of thumb with snakes and bugs is don't piss them off and you should be fine. I dunno how the snake situation is up there and it's kind of an obvious thing but always remember to zip up your tent, even if you're only getting out of it for a couple minutes, I've heard heaps of stories about people unknowingly climbing into a sleeping bag with big ass snakes in 'em.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 30, 2014)

Carry twice as much water as you'll think you need, and drink frequent sips rather than long gulps. Learn the symptoms of hyperthermia and heat stroke, and keep an eye out for them in yourself.

Hang your food off the ground to keep ants from getting at it. Check carefully for ant holes in the area, may not be any mounds. And shake your boots out real good in the morning, you never know what might have moved in. Rattlesnakes will generally warn you before you even see them, but keep an eye on where you put your feet anyway.

Black widows will only make you sick, same with scorpions, but keep a real good eye out for brown recluses, and get to a doctor if one bites you.

You won't see much in the way of trees, or natural shade, so having a couple of poles and a tarp will be a big help. You could maybe just rig something with your bike.

Oh, and bring a bandanna to tie around your face in case of dust storm. They happen, and the bandanna can make it much less bad.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 30, 2014)

i would definitely get an umbrella, easy to pack, instant shade and some wind protection too. put a good sized tarp out, lay on it instead of the ground. tent is the best, but you can set it up on the tarp for extra protection. a hat like a panama, boonie hat or anything with a large bill all the way around is also great for the deserts.


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Aug 30, 2014)

Thannkkkkyou!


----------



## spectacular (Aug 30, 2014)

don't have as much of a problem with ants in the larger town and cities as I do roaches, who I sometimes find hanging out next to my head or hand or something


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 31, 2014)

i don't know if this represents all of southern california, but i'll tell you what i know from living in slab city (which is in the same area).

there are rattlesnakes but like Dameon said, they're rare, and they'll warn you before you get near. rattlesnakes are actually very docile creatures, and they won't attack you unless they feel threatened. this past winter i watched a guy playing in a pit of rattlers, check out the video here:



but point is that they get more paranoid if you move side to side, rather than backing straight away from them, which is the best way to walk away from them.

there are tarantulas and scorpions, but the tarantulas are VERY rare, but huge! if you got bit by one they're not poisonous though. the scorpions will make you sick for up to 12 hours, but not kill you. scorpions can most often be found hiding under things, between something like a garbage can and the ground, where it's a little cooler. scorpions don't become a big deal until april anyways (at least in slab city) so you probably won't see many. in that region they're actually a neonish light green, and maybe a max of 2-3 inches.


----------

